# '03 SpecV rims... what are the specs.. with the right offset.. maybe it'll fit my Z



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I was curious... if anyone knew off hand the specs of the '03 SpecV rims.... such as the size, width and offset... bolt pattern

they would look really good on my Z after some photoshopping 
RIms like these...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think the offset is 40? not sure. 4x114.3 is the lug pattern, btw
17x7 i believe


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *I think the offset is 40? not sure. 4x114.3 is the lug pattern, btw
> 17x7 i believe *


yep he's right!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *I think the offset is 40? not sure. 4x114.3 is the lug pattern, btw
> 17x7 i believe *


that sounds right


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damn... couldn't be anymore perfect......
My Z has an 4x114.3 lug pattern.. and the 17x7 will fit perfectly..

too bad the only offset that will fit is "0" or somewhere close to that..

I suppose I could get a conversion.....
how much do a set of 4 of these rims run for?
the conversion is $280... so hopefully it shouldn't be too expensive


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get them used. Nissan will rape you. they're like $5xx a wheel from nissan Blech!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

www.aaarims.com

I've never dealt with them personally but they have OEM wheels for much much cheaper than the dealer. You can also check the classifieds here or at www.b15sentra.net, there's always someone selling a set of spec rims.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Check out my 40 second photoshop with MS paint 
From this....









to this...









Whatcha think?


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

thats fuckin clean... you should do that....... no im serious.... do it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it might make the car ride really high though.........


----------

